# dirt on trees



## sassykat (Dec 4, 2007)

We have to build a mound in our yard they wanted to bury the exisiting trees up to 3 feet high in dirt for the slope I said they had to be cut out as i was always taught the dirt would rot the tree.. I need some backup or proven wrong they are just not believing me.. Thanks!!!


----------



## PB (Dec 4, 2007)

sassykat said:


> We have to build a mound in our yard they wanted to bury the exisiting trees up to 3 feet high in dirt for the slope I said they had to be cut out as i was always taught the dirt would rot the tree.. I need some backup or proven wrong they are just not believing me.. Thanks!!!



Cut them out, they will die. Treeseer or TreeCo can tell you more about it then I can.


----------



## ATH (Dec 4, 2007)

No question about it. That much fill is a death sentenance. Roots need oxygen. Most of the roots (75-90%) are in the top 18" of soil.

Many contractors apparently do not think so, as I see this all of the time. It usually takes 3-5 (up to 10) years for the mortality to occur, so maybe they think it wasn't their fault.

Adequate wells to prevent this are very drastic - usually more expensive that most are willing to pay, and generally won't work with the fill that needs to be done otherwise.

Quick funny story: A contractor friend built his own house - got a varience to move it closer to the street than generally permitted to save a 12" diameter hickory in the back yard. Filled all around it, but left it in a bowl 6' deep - maybe 8-10' wide at the top and 3-4' wide at the bottom. Bowl filled with 12" of water that would sit there for a week+ after heavy rain. Asked me why the tree was dying  

It sounds like you (the homeowner?) are resigned to the fact the trees have to go, so it won't break you heart to see them gone. Remove them and replant something on top of the fill...just don't let that contractor plant the new tree or that will probably be too deep as well!

At least you won't need to have the stump ground.


----------



## M.D. Vaden (Dec 7, 2007)

sassykat said:


> We have to build a mound in our yard they wanted to bury the exisiting trees up to 3 feet high in dirt for the slope I said they had to be cut out as i was always taught the dirt would rot the tree.. I need some backup or proven wrong they are just not believing me.. Thanks!!!



Sounds like they are new in business, or just haven't gone back to sites where they have buried trees before after a number of years, and seen the deterioration.

It's not an overnight thing, but in a few years - maybe ten - say bye bye.

But 3 feet deep, that could go rather fast.

My question is not neccessarily why they don't believe you, but why they think they are right. They must think they are right, if they don't believe you.

You might pry to find out where they got the basis for their opinion.


----------



## sassykat (Dec 7, 2007)

M.D. Vaden said:


> Sounds like they are new in business, or just haven't gone back to sites where they have buried trees before after a number of years, and seen the deterioration.
> 
> It's not an overnight thing, but in a few years - maybe ten - say bye bye.
> 
> ...



thanks everyone I just wanted some backup cause i knew i was right i hate to lose many of the trees but its best they go now and i can replant...I love mimosa got any ideas on fast growing sturdy trees?


----------



## BostonBull (Dec 7, 2007)

Roots need oxygen, yes OXYGEN, to live and thrive. So when you add fill, especially 3'!, the roots need to rush to the surface or try to. The tree takes all its energy stores and uses them to do this, which puts the tree at a deficit. It should be using all its stores to grow new shoots, repair wounds, and make sugars for storage. Also dirt up above the root flare on a tree cause extreme rotting of the bark. Deep soil also makes it hard for water, nutrients and light to reach the fiburous roots respnsible for the uptake of these. 

Good luck, I would cut it down or build a well. But you would need some good size diameter wells for that kind of grade change. 
What kind of trees are we talkin about, and what size and health are they?


----------



## appalachianarbo (Dec 12, 2007)

Print out a copy of this for them so at least they'll realize they're wrong.


----------



## sassykat (Dec 13, 2007)

appalachianarbo said:


> Print out a copy of this for them so at least they'll realize they're wrong.


 That was a great source of info!......We have cut several that needed to go and are taking only what is necessary....I did notice that the 3 we had to cut all had a star shaped brown spot in the center of the trunk is this potential rot?? If so I wonder how many others are affected by this blight....


----------



## joesawer (Dec 16, 2007)

sassykat said:


> That was a great source of info!......We have cut several that needed to go and are taking only what is necessary....I did notice that the 3 we had to cut all had a star shaped brown spot in the center of the trunk is this potential rot?? If so I wonder how many others are affected by this blight....



It depends on what species of tree it is. It is normal for hickory, walnut, sweet gum, etc to have brown heart wood.


----------



## treeseer (Dec 18, 2007)

sassykat said:


> We have cut several that needed to go and are taking only what is necessary..


 Did you try the aeration system described?


> a star shaped brown spot in the center of the trunk is this potential rot?? If so I wonder how many others are affected by this blight....


The major blight the trees are threatened by is root death from construction activity.

http://www.treesaregood.org/treecare/avoiding_construction.aspx


----------

